# Your advice is invaluable



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey blue water anglers, I appreciate your professional opinions/advice and I call on those very well respected knowlege folks to chime in.

I've read some great post from the floating condos with envy,but looking to hear from some of the smallerprior/present vessel owners obtaining the same results. Am I dreaming (and I do dream when it comes to fishing) if I can get on some of this action via 22 WA Wellcraft with dependable 200 Optimax. Fuel cap 99 gal getting a solid 2+ mpg and has proven her sea worthiness over the five years I owned her.I've travel to the edge up to 45 mi and participated in Bud Light King tourney a couple years ago. In the tourney, I top off the tank in Ft Morgan and returned to P-cola Bay thru Gulf with just less than a half of tank remaining (approx 45 gal) out of 99 gal.

I appreciate any response,positive or negative from all you Blue Water anglers.

Thanks Much!

Jimmy


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

your post is kind of confusing but what i gather from it is that you're asking if you have the range to fish some bluewater (or where the bluewater usually is). lets say you get 200miles from a tank of fuel (2mpgx99g) the general consensus is 1/3 out there, 1/3 back and 1/3 reserve. that gives you about 66 miles that you can run from the dock. this is usually more than far enough to target billfish, wahoo, dolphin.

in a smaller boat, with a limited range its pretty important to know where clean water is before you leave the dock instead of hunting for it when you get out there. most people usually just ask on the forum where it is, others subscribe to online services that tell them where it is. watch the weather closely and go for it.

good luck

edit...now I see that you're looking to fish the floaters, not real familiar with them but hopefully someone will chime in that is


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Check out this site Josh sent me a while back.

http://www.venture23.com/

Your boat can handle a lot more than you can. Fuel is really your biggest limitation. My boat has always thought it was a battle wagon and i've fished it accordingly when I had the chance. I've never caught a blue but I've been in their waters off several shores and caught dolphin and tuna from my little 18 footer. If you don't mind trailering, you can fish out of Venice,La in the water you seek. Take a chart and a compass and draw an arc from the pass you intend to use out to your conservative fuel range. Keep trolling and bad weather in mind. The third rule as Josh mentioned is what I go by.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

First, thanks for the reply and I apologise for the confusion.

It's my gain though, bumbling the intro to the thread you haveprovided valuable knowlege which will benefitmy off shore adventures. Thank you!

My hope is to catch tuna on deep water rigs with smaller vessel and you have already identified range and obtainable hunting grounds other than rigs.I trailer so, I can splash atideal launch to maximize range.

Thank you again!

Jimmy


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Dont forget that the 1/3 rule doesnt account for fuel burned while trolling etc.. For tuna I would say dont do it.. Is it possible..? with extra fuel onboard Yes, is it smart? No. Most 22/23 footers I have fished have between 125 and 140 gallon tanks.. so first I would say you are fuel limited off the bat. Second, you have to account for fuel burn in the worst conditions should (and when) the seas kick up.. which can be over half less efficient than your "2 MPG".. Should you plan on trolling, typical trolling speeds in a V-Hull operate the vessel at VERY inefficient parameters due to plowing off plane. Fuel consumption is usually high. If you really want to do it though, I would take at LEAST 60 extra gallons of fuel (aprrox 400lbs) Dont forget the amount of ice you will need.. and then I would go with a buddy boat.. preferably one with twin engines! Good luck should you attempt it!


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Me and a couple buddies went all the time for a summer in a _*single engine 21' Cape Horn*_. We regularly went to the Spur &Dumping Grounds (approx 60-70 mi out) and trolled. And, when the bluewater was close, the Nipple & Elbow region was well within our reach. Caught a ton of Mahi and Wahoo that summer....Along with several white marlin and 1 blue marlin. We had a blast that summer!

Now a 21' boat is not the ideal boat to run that far out, but if you prepare correctly and be careful/safe it can and has been done. Oh and, 8 times out of 10 we had a larger 'buddy boat' that went with us and was at least in radio reach (maybe not in sight though).

We never ventured out to the rigs in that 21 footer though...Thats really pushing it. With extra fuel on board, a calm day, and no storms forecasted, then it could be done. But, as said earlier, all that added weight is going to knock-down your fuel economy. The rigs are GREAT fishing, but if you have a small boat you don't have to go to the rigs to catch big game fish.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks all for your replies, 

I was hoping to catch some Tuna out of smaller boat. You guys proved me right as tomy original post the invaluable advice I would get here. I enjoy getting out in the Gulf especially on calm days and have great respect for Mother Nature. 

Joe Patty's here I come for mytuna tonight! Leave the floaters to the big boys.

Thanks again for your advice!

Jimmy


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Now that said, you can EASILY anchor and chum on the edge for Blackfin tuna.. sept/oct are GREAT months for that! Good fight and great eating.. as good as yellowfin some will say.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for that alternative 401 Cay,

You'vegot meso I can't wait another 30 days to give that a try....I've fish for several species out there but didn't know about chunking for black fins. 

Sept / Oct, O-boy I need to start my research on the chunking thing and burying hook into chunk rigs and so forth..Maybe I should take the Hoo up on his offer on the riggin/tying lesson...Thanks Hoo,see ya soon!

Thanks again for the awesome feed back!

Jimmy


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

You will be fine i have a 21 footer with 101 gal tank i have taken it to the petronius. I am actualy going back out there the 3 or 4 week in sep. You may wont to take some extra fuel just in case.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris,

You don't say, count me in as acandiate for a tag along if my calendar coinsides. My average offshore trip/return distanceis 100 miles totalwith plenty of fuel remaining.

Jimmy


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

You probably have the range to do it, especially if the water is calm. I would be very selective about the days I choose to go to the rigs. We have fished out of a 23ft. hydra sport with a 225 at the Petronius and surrounding rigs but one trip we came back in some pretty rough water and ended up with 1 gallon of gas left in the boat, according to our instruments.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Let me know when you guys go, maybe i can tag along. I've been gearing up for myfirst tuna trip and wouldfeel more comfortableto haveother boatsnear by.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Just my two cents as I have been caught in some pretty bad stuff with nowhere to go . Fuel is the major problem with rough seas as you are going to burn a lot more. Then is it worth getting the chit scared out of you and your crew. Much less having someone go overboard and cannot retrieve them because of the seas being so rough. Take the boat to La. & it is a very short run to the rigs and do some great fishingor better yet get a few guys together and charter a boat. Pick your days and the Nipple, Elbow & the 231 hole is not out of reach for your boat. There is a fellow that has a 23 footer and has won many top awards in the Pensacola Big Game Club just fishing these spots. As far as Tuna is concerned there have been some pretty good ones caught in these areas 100 lbs plus.


----------



## pdog (Aug 22, 2008)

Pick your days wisely and go for it. We used to fish the rigs in a 21 capehorn with a 200 opti on it and we never carried extra fuel. You probably dont want to do a lot of trolling though. We did a lot of live bait fishing , chunking ,Jigging and some trolling.


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Great tread. I've been wondering the same thing. I have a 22' ft Sea Hunt w/ E-TEC 225. Let me know when and I would be in on the buddy boat deal.

:toast


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *curtpcol (9/3/2008)*Just my two cents as I have been caught in some pretty bad stuff with nowhere to go . Fuel is the major problem with rough seas as you are going to burn a lot more. Then is it worth getting the chit scared out of you and your crew. Much less having someone go overboard and cannot retrieve them because of the seas being so rough. Take the boat to La. & it is a very short run to the rigs and do some great fishingor better yet get a few guys together and charter a boat. Pick your days and the Nipple, Elbow & the 231 hole is not out of reach for your boat. There is a fellow that has a 23 footer and has won many top awards in the Pensacola Big Game Club just fishing these spots. As far as Tuna is concerned there have been some pretty good ones caught in these areas 100 lbs plus.


There's been some great advice from knowledgeable anglers on here and I thank you for taking the time to respond. I didn't expect this thread to stand up this long but continues on. I'm still sitting on the fence (going to the rigs) but will definitelyhunt the alternative areas suggested.

I favor the buddy boat idea and maybe those interestedcan taxi outoutfor rod bending tuna biting trip on favorable seas. And maybe, one of those seasoned large boat rig fishing forum members may be so generous to show us the way.

Just wanted to say thanks for the interest and those of you who have responded.

Jimmy


----------

